

Ask HN: What is your preferred method to backup Ubuntu 13.10? - o_s_m


======
andrewcooke
not ubuntu particularly, but i use rdiff-backup with a cron job (and rotate a
couple of external drives, one kept elsewhere).

[i am just pulling things back after failing to convert raid 1 to 5 and losing
my raid in the process!]

